
Creating a POC U2F Implementation at Shopify - kirinrastogi
https://medium.com/@rastogikirin/creating-a-proof-of-concept-u2f-2fa-at-shopify-78037294a1c7
======
technion

        and then makes an external request to the ISP to take down the site.
    

It's quite tangential to the article, but I do want to mention you'll get much
faster action (if you get it at all) by reporting the URL to places like
Google Safebrowse and Microsoft Smartscreen. Both of those typically block
quite quickly, which renders the site effectively offline for a lot of end
users.

~~~
kirinrastogi
Thanks for the comment! I'm sure we do this at Shopify. I didn't bother to get
comments from the part of the trust team that deals with phishing.

